# Strategies for Carry Concealed



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I would be interested in hearing various strategies for carry concealed. I will suggest this format (with an example). Any improvements offered on this format are welcomed.

The concealment ratings are as follows:

1. Fully exposed 
2. Partially concealed but apparent to many
3. Concealed but the butt of the gun prints through the garment or the gun is occasionally exposed.
4. Well concealed but the nature of the apparel would give it away to someone aware of these things .
5. Completely concealed and not noticeable by anyone.

*Season: * Cool weather
*Weapon:* Stainless Steel Colt Gold Cup 45
*Holster:* Galco IWB
*Concealing apparel:* Cardigan sweater, or Cardigan vest, worn unbuttoned
*Conceal rating:* 4 - 5
*Comment: * I chose to carry the Gold Cup because I shoot it better than any other weapon I've fired. The barrel length is not an issue; the butt is, but worn with an FBI cant it is not generally noticable through a heavy sweater worn loose.
*Problems/Issues:* If I end up in a place that is over-warm I need to lock the gun in my car before I remove the sweater. It is not usually an issue, but can become one.


----------



## timbo813 (Aug 24, 2010)

Season: Year Round
Weapon: M&P 9c
Holster: Kholster
Concealing apparel: Shorts or jeans and a t-shirt
Conceal rating: 3-4
Comment: My apparel wouldn't give away the fact that I'm carrying. But, if I bend over the gun prints. Most people are oblivious and I've never had a problem. Regardless, I have a CCW and Ohio is an open carry state so I'm legal either way. Also, this area is pretty gun friendly so I'm not worried about it. 
Problems/Issues: I can't carry to work, church or several other places. This means I really don't carry all that much.


----------

